# 7Segment-Display ansteuern



## ts230 (16. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
Ich habe eine Frage:

Wie kann ich mit einem ATMEGA32 ein 8-Stelliges 7Segment-Display ansteuern?
Geht das auch in C?

Hier ein paar Daten über mein Display:
8 Pins für die Digits
8 Pins(0-9 und ein Punkt) für die Segmente
Es hat die Leuchtfarbe rot.


Ich hoffe, diese Angeben reichen euch.

Danke für alle Antworten im Voraus


----------



## chmee (16. Juni 2008)

Es scheint, als würde  ne Menge Infos auf Anhieb parat haben:

http://www.avr-praxis.de/forum/showthread.php?p=348
http://www.scienceprog.com/control-7-segment-led-displays-with-avr/
http://www.8051projects.net/forum-t8263-last.html

mfg chmee


----------



## PC Heini (16. Juni 2008)

Ansonsten hilft Dir garantiert ein Elektroniker Board weiters. Dort gehts meist um solche Themen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Juni 2008)

Hi,

klar wird das auch mit C gehen. An den Ausgängen des Controllers legst du einfach die BCD-codierten Zahlen an (4 Bit) und lässt das über einen entsprechenden BCD-auf-7Segment-Decoder umrechnen. Das musst du natürlich für jede Stelle des Displays einzeln machen. Die Ausgänge musst du also noch mit Flipflops puffern, damit die Stellen ihren Inhalt nicht gleich wieder verlieren.

Grüße, D.


----------



## hela (17. Juni 2008)

ts230 hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Hier ein paar Daten über mein Display:
> 8 Pins für die Digits
> 8 Pins(0-9 und ein Punkt) für die Segmente
> ...


Nein, das reicht nicht. Es gibt LED-Displays mit gemeinsamer Anode und es gibt welche mit gemeinsamer Kathode. Im 2. Verweis, den chmee in seinem Beitrag angibt, werden Displays mit gemeinsamer Anode verwendet.


----------



## ts230 (6. September 2008)

@hela

Das Display hat eine gemeinsame Anode


----------

